# NIE - question about validity



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

I have an NIE that was issued to me about four years ago.

I have read on a website that the NIE number stays with you for life, but that it is only 'valid' for three months at a time, after which you have to register as a Spanish national or a foreign citizen.

After that is done, and I'm assuming this is correct, I don't know if you need to some how validate the NIE again or what. Does anyone here know?

We have a transaction coming up that will transfer part property rights to me, and I'm concerned that my NIE is only partly sufficient.

All replies keenly read, thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

What a berk! said:


> I have an NIE that was issued to me about four years ago.
> 
> I have read on a website that the NIE number stays with you for life, but that it is only 'valid' for three months at a time, after which you have to register as a Spanish national or a foreign citizen.
> 
> ...



your NIE number is valid for your lifetime

if you've had your NIE cert 4 years you should still be able to use it - if you're not living here

around the beginning of 2012 they started issuing '3 month ' NIE certs - all that means if you don't live here is that should you need the cert for anything (such as property transfer) , then you just need to get a new cert. - the number stays the same

however - if you DO live here - you should be registered as resident & have a green card/certificate confirming that you have done so - that would have your NIE on it & should not need renewing

oh - & you can't usually become a Spanish citizen unless you've lived here for 10 years


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The '3 month' ones state on them that they are valid for that period down at the bottom somewhere.


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

ok, got it so far, thanks. Seems like I don't have to get it re-validated then - I just checked the date it was issued and it was 4th January 2010... or do I?

Secondly, if we apply for *my OH* to get her NIE in April (when we next go to Spain), we will have to declare her as non-resident (indeed, I am non-resident too)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

What a berk! said:


> ok, got it so far, thanks. Seems like I don't have to get it re-validated then - I just checked the date it was issued and it was 4th January 2010... or do I?
> 
> Secondly, if we apply for *my OH* to get her NIE in April (when we next go to Spain), we will have to declare her as non-resident (indeed, I am non-resident too)


no you don't - unless it has an expiry date on it..............does it?

when our OH applies for her they'll ask what she wants it for

as long as she doesn't say 'to live & work in Spain' she'll just get a NIE


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

No, there's no expiry date on it. In fact, i hadn't realised it was issued so long ago! Four years...

We'll have to see the OH's NIE and watch for an expiry date on that.


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

Just a further quick question about the procedure for getting the NIE (like I said earlier, it's been four years since we got mine, and I can't remember all the details).

As far as I can see, you go to the police station, they take the form, and as long as you have paid the ten Euros or whatever at a bank and can show that with the 'Centro Gestor', the police issue you with the NIE.

So my question is about the payment part: do you go to the bank first and pay the Euros, or do you go to the police station, leave there and go to the bank to pay and then return to the police station to prove you have paid and then the police give you the NIE?

BTW, the 'Centro Gestor form I have in front of me is 'Modelo 790'.

With thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

What a berk! said:


> Just a further quick question about the procedure for getting the NIE (like I said earlier, it's been four years since we got mine, and I can't remember all the details).
> 
> As far as I can see, you go to the police station, they take the form, and as long as you have paid the ten Euros or whatever at a bank and can show that with the 'Centro Gestor', the police issue you with the NIE.
> 
> ...


the EX15 is for the NIE - 'modeo 790' seems to be for a gun licence 

http://www.guardiacivil.es/documentos/iarmas/formularios/790_Codigo_012.pdf

anyhoo - in answer to your question - generally you would take your completed EX15 form to the extranjería, they check it, give you the payment form, you pop out to the bank & return with the stamped receipt

they will then tell you when you can return for the NIE cert


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

ok, thanks for that.

Gun licence? Not the one I have here, it looks quite different to the one in your link.The top section and the bottom are the same, but the chunk in the middle is completely differnet, but yes, it still says Modelo 790, Cogido 012.

Still, I think it's the correct one, and, as you say, if they give you the correct one at the police station, they I'm sure it would be ok.

Having said all this, has anyone used a Spanish consulate in the UK to obtain their NIE? It is another option we have to consider as next trip to Spain is going to leave us a bit short on time.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

What a berk! said:


> ok, thanks for that.
> 
> Gun licence? Not the one I have here, it looks quite different to the one in your link.The top section and the bottom are the same, but the chunk in the middle is completely differnet, but yes, it still says Modelo 790, Cogido 012.
> 
> ...



lol - yes that's the payment form! the 'código 012' makes all the difference

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Embajadas/HELSINKI/es/Embajada/Documents/NIE Modelo 790 012.pdf

you still need the EX15 application form though - you can download that from our FAQs thread.

yes, people on this forum have applied for a NIE via the Spanish Consulate - it takes longer , but I believe they'll send it to your UK address - in Spain you'd have to collect it


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes, I have the EX15 forms.

Isn't it a bit odd the the 'same form' has Cogido 012 and Modelo 790 on it yet do different things?

Is it me?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

What a berk! said:


> Yes, I have the EX15 forms.
> 
> Isn't it a bit odd the the 'same form' has Cogido 012 and Modelo 790 on it yet do different things?
> 
> Is it me?


thisisspain........


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

I had a feeling this had something to do with it.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

A 790/012 is also used for non-residence certificate payments !


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> yes, people on this forum have applied for a NIE via the Spanish Consulate - it takes longer , but I believe they'll send it to your UK address - in Spain you'd have to collect it


For an NIE application in the UK at the consulate, does one have to go in person in the first place to make the application?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I believe so. There are only 3 that do it ,London, Edinburgh & Manchester.


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

ok, so the OH went to London Consulate today to apply for her NIE. We've been told it would be with us via email in two weeks' time.

As expected, she was told that it would be valid for three months, after which if she wanted to apply/acquire property/car/yacht in Spain she would need to re-validate the NIE.

She was told this would have to be via a notary.

So: does anyone know if this has to be a notary in Spain or not?

Anyone any experience of 're-validating" an NIE?

We also gained the idea that you only need to re-validate the NIE if a property/car/yacht/mansion purchase/transfer was imminent... any light to shed on that?

Sorry to bring this all up again, I'm just seeking clarity.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

What a berk! said:


> ok, so the OH went to London Consulate today to apply for her NIE. We've been told it would be with us via email in two weeks' time.
> 
> As expected, she was told that it would be valid for three months, after which if she wanted to apply/acquire property/car/yacht in Spain she would need to re-validate the NIE.
> 
> ...



I'm sure that it's not a notary that you need but the extranjero office to apply again.

Normally it's not usual to have to 're-validate' a NIE. The reason being that you will only have got one in the first place for a specific task. If you are in Spain longer than 3 months, then the argument is that you actually need a 'residencia'.

However, I can see that on some occasions, 3 months may not be long enough to get everything sorted so you may have to visit again. I would say that in that situation, wait until you actually need it - to physically buy the house or whatever. Whilst the paperwork may have expired, this doesn't matter unless some official needs to see it.


----------



## Retired plod (Nov 30, 2013)

We do not live in Spain full time but own a house here, and had to get my husbands NIE form renewed as the form only lasts for three months although your NIE number remains the same. We had to register a spanish registered vehicle in my husbands name and as his original NIE form was issued in January 2013 Traffico would not accept it. You do not have to keep renewing it every three months but if you need to use if in any official capacity, like registering a vehicle etc they will need a new NIE form which you get in the same way you obtained the original and it costs 12 euro.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Retired plod said:


> We do not live in Spain full time but own a house here, and had to get my husbands NIE form renewed as the form only lasts for three months although your NIE number remains the same. We had to register a spanish registered vehicle in my husbands name and as his original NIE form was issued in January 2013 Traffico would not accept it. You do not have to keep renewing it every three months but if you need to use if in any official capacity, like registering a vehicle etc they will need a new NIE form which you get in the same way you obtained the original and it costs 12 euro.


:welcome:

& thanks for posting this - it's_ exactly_ how it is_ supposed_ to work!


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

UPDATE:

I have just been informed that I DO need to 're-validate' my NIE, even though it is four years old.

I will have to go to the Consulate in London to do this, and it appears that I have to use the regular EX-15 to do so.

This is going to drive me mad, i just know it. 

This is all happening because there is likely to be a transfer of property rights within the next couple of months.


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

Found this site which some people might find useful, although I won't be using it.

Spanish NIE Number


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

What a berk! said:


> Found this site which some people might find useful, although I won't be using it.
> 
> Spanish NIE Number


why anyone pay 150€  for a document you can get easily enough yourself for what - less than 10€?

any which only has a lifespan of 3 months anyway.......


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

What a berk! said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I have just been informed that I DO need to 're-validate' my NIE, even though it is four years old.


Really? If there is NO expiry date on the white piece of paper, then surely it doesn't expire and need re-validating.

I have one from 7 years ago and it's still valid.

Who told you that it needed redoing - I think you may have been misinformed.


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

I read that it needs re-validating somewhere on the www (might have been this forum somewhere), and I mentioned this to my father.

He lives in London and took himself off to the Consulate to ask about this and apparently they told him the same thing.

Originally I thought that it was only recently-applied for NIEs that needed 're-validating', but it appears that *ALL* NIEs need this.

Just to emphasise the point, you only need to re-validate the NIE if you are expecting to complete some kind of transaction, such as purchase/transfer of property in Spain. I am not, nor my Dad, a resident in Spain, I would add. I am expecting to be part of a transfer in Spain very soon.

One final thing, there is no indication of any expiry date on the piece of A4 paper that bears my NIE, issued four years ago. It is given that the number is for life, but it seems like it has to be 're-validated', which seems like just more red tape I could do without.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

What a berk! said:


> I read that it needs re-validating somewhere on the www (might have been this forum somewhere), and I mentioned this to my father.
> 
> He lives in London and took himself off to the Consulate to ask about this and apparently they told him the same thing.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update.

I still believe, however, that the consulate are wrong. We have never needed to renew our NIE paper - despite showing having to show it outside of the original 3 month period.

For us it's not an issue now as we are residents but I will endeavour to look into this from this end on your behalf.


Any one else know if the OLD NIE documents needed renewing?


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for this.

Dad's going to the Consulate to day to see about re-validating his NIE. I'll update on how he gets on, but it won't be for a few hours.


----------



## lacanuta (Feb 6, 2014)

*NIE renewal*



gus-lopez said:


> The '3 month' ones state on them that they are valid for that period down at the bottom somewhere.


I have had my NIE since 2001 and lived in Spain for 5 years where I used it to buy and sell a property, buy and sell two cars plus all banking requirements. I am moving back to Javea on a permanent basis next month or early April and my understanding is, reading through the threads, that I will need to renew the NIE before I may once again buy a property or car; is this the correct? Also it seems that the new NIE is only valid for 90 days so I guess it would be best to find the right property and agree terms before renewing the NIE? 

I was also on the Padron in Javea and wonder if that endears or will also have to be renewed? 

My first post so apologies in advance for these issues that have probably been raised many times.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lacanuta said:


> I have had my NIE since 2001 and lived in Spain for 5 years where I used it to buy and sell a property, buy and sell two cars plus all banking requirements. I am moving back to Javea on a permanent basis next month or early April and my understanding is, reading through the threads, that I will need to renew the NIE before I may once again buy a property or car; is this the correct? Also it seems that the new NIE is only valid for 90 days so I guess it would be best to find the right property and agree terms before renewing the NIE?
> 
> I was also on the Padron in Javea and wonder if that endears or will also have to be renewed?
> 
> My first post so apologies in advance for these issues that have probably been raised many times.


:welcome:

well........ since you haven't lived here for a while you should have taken yourself off the padrón when you left, really ( I know most don't bother)

the ayto has been sending letters over the past few years to check that people are still at the same address, so I guess if you were sent one & didn't respond they'd have removed you anyway

when you came back you'll have to register as resident at the extranjería in Denia in any case - they'll use your old NIE number for your resident cert, so you shouldn't need to be concerned about expiring NIEs


----------



## lacanuta (Feb 6, 2014)

Many thanks for that and once we purchase a property I will apply for residency. 

I will be driving my UK car to Javea but intend changing it for a Spanish vehicle soon after; might you be able to direct me to a thread where others look to swap their Spanish cars when they are planning to return to the UK?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lacanuta said:


> Many thanks for that and once we purchase a property I will apply for residency.
> 
> I will be driving my UK car to Javea but intend changing it for a Spanish vehicle soon after; might you be able to direct me to a thread where others look to swap their Spanish cars when they are planning to return to the UK?


you are expected to register as resident before 90 days /3 months here - but you can do it immediately you arrive if you like - it's not 'applying for residency' & you don't need to own a property


for car info - have a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a whole section about cars & driving - none about swapping cars though I don't think


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

ok, the Consulate rang me to confirm that I do need to attend there in person (grrr) to re-validate my NIE.

That's where I'll be Monday, not here, working, as I should be.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

What a berk! said:


> ok, the Consulate rang me to confirm that I do need to attend there in person (grrr) to re-validate my NIE.
> 
> That's where I'll be Monday, not here, working, as I should be.


are you certain that you'll need it (the certificate) within the next three months?

if not - don't bother until you are


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> are you certain that you'll need it (the certificate) within the next three months?
> 
> if not - don't bother until you are


I'm still not really sure why a certificate issued years ago, has expired.

This is quite worrying for those who applied years ago to be ready for 'that inheritance'. Are we now saying that they wasted their time and money and will have to do it all again?


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

xabiachica - yes, we are going to need it. In fact, three of us are going to need it.

snikpoh - yes, it is a concern, as you say, NIEs issued years ago... suddenly not being worth anything? It's hard to believe, and I'll try to find out more when I go up to London on Monday.

For the moment, I'll have to go along with it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I'm still not really sure why a certificate issued years ago, has expired.
> 
> This is quite worrying for those who applied years ago to be ready for 'that inheritance'. Are we now saying that they wasted their time and money and will have to do it all again?


nor me - doesn't make sense at all - but sometimes it's best to play the game & argue later


What a berk! said:


> xabiachica - yes, we are going to need it. In fact, three of us are going to need it.
> 
> snikpoh - yes, it is a concern, as you say, NIEs issued years ago... suddenly not being worth anything? It's hard to believe, and I'll try to find out more when I go up to London on Monday.
> 
> For the moment, I'll have to go along with it.


good luck 

it will be interesting to know why a certificate without an expiry dates has expired....


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

Well I won't be best pleased if I get up there and find it's not required (to re-validate) and I'm on a wild goose chase.


----------



## lacanuta (Feb 6, 2014)

You will definitely need to renew your NIE as will I when I am nearing the purchase of a property but I will not do this until it's absolutely necessary or the new document may expire before completion. Following that I will register as a resident; job done!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lacanuta said:


> You will definitely need to renew your NIE as will I when I am nearing the purchase of a property but I will not do this until it's absolutely necessary or the new document may expire before completion. Following that I will register as a resident; job done!


Why do you say that? The certificate was originally issued with no expiry on it and has always been accepted - how can they not.


I, for one, would be interested to hear who, in Spain, is saying that old NIE documents with no expiry date now expire after x months/years.

I think people are simply confused (consulates included) with the NEW NIE documents which are only issued for 3 months but they have this written on them!


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

ok, follow up, but not much to add.

Went up to London Consulate, which was full of people waiting to 'legalise' something, (not including marryjuana)... Got through the security door ok, and surprised to see a female Guardia Civil member there, in full uniform regalia. It was like stepping off the London street into Spain, quite surreal...

Anyway, after a bit of queuing I got to se the official 'doing' the NIE process (among other stuff). I asked why the need all of a sudden to be needing to have the NIE 're-validated', and all I got, sadly, was just an affirmation that if you were going to 'do' a transaction (ie, house/flat/yacht/etc) in Spain in a given time period, that one would need this doing.

Hmm. It was all a bit roundabout, and she didn't seem to understand that I thought that was the whole point of having an NIE in the first place. She hadn't twigged that if you 'had' an NIE that that was it for life, surely, so why the need to 're-validate' it. Felt like bureaucracy, pure and simple, a money-making exercise (£7.80).

So, this escapade cost me a day's wage (I'm autonomo), plus the coach travel, taxis etc etc to spend five minutes in their office and now await an email version of a form that I was issued with four years ago anyway.

Good luck anyone else who thinks their NIE is valid for life, btw. The number might be, but the piece of paper might be worthless.

Good, innit?


----------

